# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Пояснение, прояснение, разъяснение, объяснение, выяснение и др.

## Lena

Оф-топик от другой темы. Л.   

> Спасибо за прояснение

 No, not прояснение. It should be "Спасибо за объяснение".

----------


## Soft sign

In written language, you should just write the letter. But in spoken language, some letters can decline. In the Latin alphabet, only _x_ «икс» and _y_ «и́грек» can decline. E.g.: _n_ > _x_ can be read as «эн бо́льше икс» or «эн бо́льше икса́»; _t_ → _y_ can be read as «тэ стреми́тся к и́грек» or «тэ стреми́тся к и́греку». Most of the Greek letters are also declinable. E.g. _α_ < _β_ «а́льфа ме́ньше бэ́ты», _β_ < _α_ «бэ́та ме́ньше а́льфы». 
If you use a letter as an ordinal, you usually add an ordinal suffix to it both in written and in spoken language.
E.g.: _i_-ый «и́тый» _j_-ый «жи́тый» _k_-ый «ка́тый» _n_-ый «э́нный»
(_i_ + 1)-ый «и-плюс-пе́рвый»  :: 
и т. п.

----------


## Medved

Valda *прояснение* basically means a phenomenon that occurs because of a gap inbetweeen the clouds that lets the Sun lay its rays on something that previously was really dim and mysterious. So don't say thanks to the Sun, which doesn't need you to. Use "*ПО*яснение" or "*РАЗ*ъяснение" instead, which means clarification or elucidation. 
Forever yours, ....

----------


## diogen_

"Спасибо за прояснение" gives 622,000 entries lol Спасибо за прояснение - Поиск в Google

----------


## Valda

Спасибо за разъяснение, пояснение и объяснение  ::

----------


## Valda

> "Спасибо за прояснение" gives 622,000 entries lol Спасибо за прояснение - Поиск в Google

 Google translate в всех виноват.

----------


## Lena

Можно, я приведу здесь свой пост 108 из ветки Разные вопросы по глаголам? На ту же "прояснительную" тему. 
Мне кажется, что тут более уместно слово объяснение. Валда спросила - я ответила.  
В словаре Ушакова слово разъяснить = растолковать. Есть ощущение, что разъяснить – это объяснить то, что у человека до сих пор не вызывало вопросов, без инициативы с его стороны. 
Разъяснить массам решение правительства. Разъяснить учащимся задачу. Разъяснить значение слова. Разъяснить подсудимому его права.   http://dic.academic.ru/dic.nsf/ushakov/1000106 
Прояснить тоже не годится в этой ситуации. Прояснить в этом же словаре – значит сделать ясным, отчетливым. Ощущение, будто никто никому ничего не объяснял, просто определенный факт или событие вдруг заставили кого-либо понять что-либо. Кроме того, это слово помечено как просторечное.
Он когда-то работал химиком. – А, это проясняет дело. 
Есть еще одно слово – пояснить. Но оно означает дать некоторое истолкование, т.е. добавить что-либо к предшествующему обяснению. Следовательно, оно здесь здесь тоже не подходит.

----------


## diogen_

> Можно, я приведу здесь свой пост 108 из ветки Разные вопросы по глаголам? На ту же "прояснительную" тему. 
> Мне кажется, что тут более уместно слово объяснение. Валда *спросила* - я ответила.

 прояснить -ню, -нишь; прояснённый; -нён, -нена, -нено ; прояснять , проясняться , прояснение что *Сделать ясным, отчётливым, понятным, различимым*. Прояснить *какой-л.* *вопрос*, обстановку. Прохлада прояснила, казалось, его мысли. И только случай помог прояснить сложившиеся взаимоотношения. Прояснить контуры на рисунке. 
Большой толковый словарь русского языка © С.А. Кузнецов, 2010 Стр 1039 clarify.png 
Война русских словарей, это круто. ::  
"Спасибо за прояснение,"- 101% правильно.

----------


## Lena

> "Спасибо за прояснение,"- 101% правильно.

 Это даже 201% правильно, если ты хочешь иронично поблагодарить синоптиков за хорошую погоду. 
Согласна, прояснить - это сделать понятным. Но только в том смысле, в котором я приводила.  _Он когда-то работал химиком на заводе. – А, это проясняет дело. Теперь я понимаю, отчего у него дома столько соляной кислоты._ 
И то, на этом значении слова "проясняет" стоит помета "просторечное". 
Ну что поделать, если никто так не говорит?

----------


## diogen_

> Это даже 201% правильно, если ты хочешь иронично поблагодарить синоптиков за хорошую погоду. 
> Согласна, прояснить - это сделать понятным. Но только в том смысле, в котором я приводила.  _Он когда-то работал химиком на заводе. – А, это проясняет дело. Теперь я понимаю, отчего у него дома столько соляной кислоты._ 
> И то, на этом значении слова "проясняет" стоит помета "просторечное". 
> Ну что поделать, если никто так не говорит?

 Если ты так не говоришь в Киеве, это не значит, что никто так не говорит. Посмотри ссылки Гугула. В словаре Кузнецова (2010) нет пометки "просторечие", и специально указано, что можно прояснять вопрос. Кроме того, Викисловарь предлагает это слово использовать без каких-либо ограничений в переносном смысле,*т.е. в смысле сделать ч.-л. понятным*.  

> Значение
> сделать ясным, отчётливым, видным, различимым ◆  перен. сделать ясным, понятным

 http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/прояснить

----------


## Lena

> Если ты так не говоришь в Киеве, это не значит, что никто так не говорит. Посмотри ссылки Гугула. В словаре Кузнецова (2010) нет пометки "просторечие", и специально указано, что можно прояснять вопрос. Кроме того, Викисловарь предлагает это слово использовать без каких-либо ограничений в переносном смысле,*т.е. в смысле сделать ч.-л. понятным*.  http://ru.wiktionary.org/wiki/прояснить

 Согласна, мое утверждение о том, что так не говорят, не может являться аргументом. Однако я не думаю, что для выяснения спорных вопросов языкознания уместно обращаться к Викисловарю как к последней инстанции по той хотя бы причине, что статью для него может написать любой человек, в том числе, и мы с тобой, и словарь любому предлагает сделать исправление или добавить свой пример онлайн. Гугл говорит о количестве запросов и только. Предлагаю обратиться к толковым словарям русского языка, изданным не в Украине  ::  , и рассмотреть те значения слова прояснять (прояснить), которые явно не относятся к погоде и природе. Далее, я выделила серым цветом те значения и примеры к ним, которые также не относятся к нашему случаю.  
Предлагаю еще раз уточнить, в чем заключается спор. Валда благодарила за ответ на свой вопрос. В связи с этим мы рассматриваем два случая употребления слова "прояснить" в смысле "*сделать ясным для понимания*": 
1. *Человеку объяснили что-либо и тем самым сделали это ясным для понимания*. 
2. *Какое-либо обстоятельство само по себе прояснило ситуацию*. 
При этом я настаиваю на том, что только второе значение слова является правильным. 
Переходим к чтению словарей. 
Ефремова: 
а) *Делать ясным или более ясным для понимания.* 
б) Делать ясным, отчетливым (сознание, мозг и т.п.).  
Кузнецов:  *Сделать ясным, отчётливым, понятным, различимым. П. какой-л. вопрос, обстановку. Прохлада прояснила, казалось, его мысли. И только случай помог п. сложившиеся взаимоотношения. П. контуры на рисунке. * 
Ушаков:  а) Сделать что-н. ясным, отчетливым. Прояснить контуры на рисунке (спец.)  *б) Выяснить, разъяснить (простореч.). Прояснить дело.* 
И Ефремова, и Кузнецов предлагают значение "сделать ясным для понимания". Однако Ефремова вообще не приводит пояснительных примеров, т.е. не может являться арбитром в этом споре. А вот все три примера Кузнецова как раз и поясняют значение, на котором я настаиваю. Естественно, что в этой связи Кузнецов и не снабжает слово прояснить какой-либо стилистической пометой, т.к. это его значение является общеупотребительным. И только словарь Ушакова приводит значение, на котором ты настаиваешь, снабжая его пометой просторечное. Хочу обратить внимание, что словарь Ушакова был издан в 1940 году, и уже тогда (!) это значение слова считалось просторечным.  Просторечие — Википедия 
Таким образом, мы приходим к выводу, что, благодаря за ответ на вопрос, следует сказать "Спасибо за объяснение" или "Спасибо за пояснение" (в случае небольшого дополнительного объяснения). Period.  ::

----------


## it-ogo

> Хочу обратить внимание, что словарь Ушакова был издан в 1940 году, и уже тогда (!) это значение слова считалось просторечным.

 Во-первых, нормальная динамика развития любого не мертвого литературного языка подразумевает постоянное отмирание устаревших форм и значений и привнесение наиболее устоявшихся форм и значений из просторечия. Просторечие обычно очень подвижно - слова и смыслы появляются и исчезают. То, что закрепляется повсеместно, обычно рано или поздно входит в литературную норму. Так что то, что в 40-х рассматривалось как просторечие, а сегодня не отмерло и не устарело, вполне потянет на литнорму - это естественно.  
Во-вторых, давайте проведем статанализ. Это очень просто: только в рассматриваемом значении глагол может образовать императив: "проясните".  Забиваем в гугл: "проясните" Результатов: примерно 575 000. "Проясни" Результатов: примерно 148 000 ""спасибо за прояснение" Результатов: примерно 632 000. 
Вопрос, стоит ли поправлять иностранца(ку), когда он(а) употребляет столь распространенное среди носителей и не вызывающее никаких проблем с пониманием выражение исходя из неких идеализированных представлений о литературности и хорошем стиле? 
Уже можно благодарить меня за прояснение.  ::

----------


## Lena

> То, что в 40-х рассматривалось как просторечие, а сегодня не отмерло и не устарело, вполне потянет на литнорму.

 Логично. Осталось только определиться в терминах: что такое "не отмерло" и "не устарело".   ::    

> Давайте проведем статанализ. Забиваем в гугл: "проясните".

 Ну да. Забей еще в гугл то, что я привела сегодня на America's Next Top Model, и давайте отныне говорить She *have* an apple.  ::  Это тоже, как показывает благосклонное принятие этой фразы во всем мире, "не отмерло" и "не устарело".  ::

----------


## diogen_

> Согласна, мое утверждение о том, что так не говорят, не может являться аргументом. Однако я не думаю, что для выяснения спорных вопросов языкознания уместно обращаться к Викисловарю как к последней инстанции по той хотя бы причине, что статью для него может написать любой человек, в том числе, и мы с тобой, и словарь любому предлагает сделать исправление или добавить свой пример онлайн.

 Пробуй написать какую-нибудь чушь в Викисловарь, и ее быстро исправят или  удалят. Викисловарь отражает текущий консенсус большинства пользователей по поводу актульного значения слов, и потому является  авторитетным источником и  серьезным аргументом в споре,ничуть не хуже чем уже порядком морально устаревшие перепечатки довоенных словарей советской эпохи.   

> Гугл говорит о количестве запросов и только.

 Неправда. Не покупаюсь на это! Слишком быстро ты хотчешь избавиться от старика))). 
Гугл свидетельствует о частоте использования и дает массу примеров, КАК  язык фактически используется. Если люди более 600,000 раз написали "Спасибо за прояснение", значит это сочетание слов на данный момент популярно и правильно. А если  такого примера нет в словарях, то это проблема словарей, а не людей, которые так говорят и пишут  на русском языке сами не осознавая, что все делают неправильно, не по словарному. И потом, всех примеров словоупотребления просто не может быть в словарях, они  туда никогда  не поместятся.Наличие двух-трех примеров в словаре не говорит, что словоупотребление  этими примерами и ограничивается, как это ты мне пытаешься  доказать. Список примеров в словаре не исчерпывающий, а их отсутствие никак не свидетельствует против использования слова"прояснить" в смысле "сделать понятным вопрос".   

> Хочу обратить внимание, что словарь Ушакова был издан в 1940 году, и уже тогда (!) это значение слова считалось просторечным.

 Если следовать такой логике, то чем старее словарь, тем он актуальнее.  Тогда может нам еще и азбуку Ломоносова взять за основу правильности, ведь она была издана аж в 1755г. и уже тогда(!) говорили что: "Повелитель многих языков, язык российский, не токмо обширностию мест, где он господствует, но купно и собственным своим пространством и довольствием велик перед всеми в Европе...."А все что мы сейчас пишем, это даже хуже чем насилие над языком.Так как мы сейчас, тогда даже грязная чернь  в кабаках  не изяснялась. М. В. Ломоносов. Азбука 
Отбросив юмор, можно сказать что чем древнее словарь, тем дальше от отстал от реальной жизни языка, и тем менее авторитетным является. Период. ::

----------


## Lampada

Народы, пожалуйта, давайте по возможности стараться не уходить в дебри языка.  Это только может запутать начинающих студентов и отвратить их от учёбы.  Как-то мы здесь забываемся иногда.  Для таких тонкостей, которые вы обсуждаете, есть лингвистические сайты.
И вообще далеко ушли от темы.

----------


## Medved

Народы?

----------


## Lampada

> Народы?

 Здесь вроде больше, чем один народ.

----------


## Medved

Прошу прощения, просто слишком явная калька с folks, которая в русском не используется в этом виде.

----------


## Lampada

Нет, говорили мы так когда-то в шутку.
Folks обычно называют родителей.

----------


## Medved

Предки?

----------

